# Older Generation E37S



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

I'm looking at a second hand E37S however it is an older model with the buttons as opposed to the touch screen.

Please can someone tell me if it's possible to upgrade from the lever adjustment method to the new worm drive on a model of this age?

Also, is the anti static flap easily sourced replaced?

Many thanks.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Ceado sell an upgrade kit that will give you the new worm drive. It's much better in my opinion, having installed it on my E37S. It does cost around £200 so is not cheap!

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Check serial number with Ceado. Earlier versions of the E37S cannot be converted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

It's one of these


----------



## S-Presso (Jun 22, 2013)

Externally, they look the same. Internally they differ. Earlier models cannot be upgraded. The serial number is on the baseplate. Check with Ceado whether or not your E37S will accept the conversion kit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason11 (Oct 25, 2019)

Does anyone k own if the worm drive conversion will fit later e92 models or is it for e37's only ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I do not think it will fit :dummy: It only fits SOME of the E 37S. Models. F. G. and H


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

B-Roadie said:


> I'm looking at a second hand E37S however it is an older model with the buttons as opposed to the touch screen.
> 
> Please can someone tell me if it's possible to upgrade from the lever adjustment method to the new worm drive on a model of this age?
> 
> ...


 It only fits Models. F, G, and H in their code


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Sack the flap, make an A.R.S.E. you will have a beast of a reliable big flat burr grinder that will last you a lifetime.
The worm drive while more accurate and aesthetic isn't going to make any difference to the way your coffee will taste.


----------



## Gilly (Jul 29, 2019)

Accuse my big ignorance here, but what's an ARSE?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Gilly said:


> Accuse my big ignorance here, but what's an ARSE?


 Hahahaha!!! Let me find the post for you.

here:

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/21859-ceado-e37s-arse-mod/?do=embed#comments


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Gilly said:


> Accuse my big ignorance here, but what's an ARSE?


 According to my missus, it's me; apparently :classic_rolleyes:


----------

